

Ask HN: Why Password fields aren't disabled without HTTPS? - imd23


======
FroshKiller
I guess the password-type INPUT element was part of the early HTML spec prior
to the invention of HTTPS.

Also, good luck getting people to use your browser when you break basic
authentication for websites that allow unsecured logins.

